# Smoker not heating correctly



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 3, 2019)

Finally getting my first smoke on my new Masterbuilt 140S-40.  I am using my Maverick and have both probes in top part of smoker.  Started setting at 225 and was only getting to 190.  I rose to 250 and than 275.  At 275 it is reading 220 on both probes.  My 30" is dead on.  On top of that the remote display quit working few minutes in.  Changed batteries and no help.  Unplugged smoker and started back up.  Looks like temp off about 50 degrees.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 3, 2019)

Now it started beeping and had an error.  Turned off and back on.  Give another chance than guess have to start up my 30.


----------



## PAS (Feb 3, 2019)

Brian can you provide more info as to your location, temperature etc.  I'm sure other's more knowledgeable may be able to help.  What error code did it give?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 3, 2019)

Not sure what code said.  The meat probe stuck in side of smoker is reading correct temp.  I have one of my probes middle top rack 1 inch off rack and other next rack down about 1 inch from center back.  I have ribs on that rack.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 3, 2019)

Just did it again.  Said EAA1


----------



## PAS (Feb 3, 2019)

That means the smoker is too cold to start!  You need to heat up the inside temp sensor with a hair dryer or a pan of hot water for awhile.  You didnt  tell us where your located and what the outside temp is.  Look in your manual at  the troubleshooting guide.


----------



## PAS (Feb 3, 2019)

Read this posting #30
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/mes-wont-turn-on.283671/page-2


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 3, 2019)

I in north Texas.  Temp about 65.  Where is sensor?.  I watched temp.  Was set at 275.  Temp got to 300 and red light still on.  I think that meant heater did not turn off. Turned off and back on and set to 250


----------



## daveomak (Feb 3, 2019)

Yep... PAS has you covered....  It's too cold to start....  Heat up the temp sensor to fool the electronics....

OK...  You are correct....  element not turning off....


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 3, 2019)

I've said before ,,, seems as these are over running and shuting down on the limit switch . He all ready had it running so it is not to cold to start .


----------



## daveomak (Feb 3, 2019)

Unplug the smoker from the wall outlet to get it to reset...  Hitting the "OFF" button will not reset the smoker....


----------



## daveomak (Feb 3, 2019)

Brian Trommater said:


> Just did it again. Said EAA1



EAA1 is a "cold start" note...

Now I'm thinking the thermocouple has a problem....


----------



## PAS (Feb 3, 2019)

This is a learning experience for me also!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 3, 2019)

I took controller off and  made sure connects plugged in good.  Set back to 275 and heater turned off when it should of.  Temp settling in at 230.  About where wanted it but will want higher in future.


----------



## PAS (Feb 3, 2019)

Brian Trommater said:


> I took controller off and  made sure connects plugged in good.  Set back to 275 and heater turned off when it should of.  Temp settling in at 230.  About where wanted it but will want higher in future.


I just read where that fixed the problem for others having this issue!  Hope you got it fixed!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 3, 2019)

It controlling now.  Just sucks 230 is the highest it runs.  May half to talk to support and see if can get replacement sensor.  Also need new remote.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 3, 2019)

Brian, at 65 degrees temp outside, there's absolutely no reason for it to be too cold to run properly.
I'd call Masterbuilt and talk to them.  
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 3, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> Brian, at 65 degrees temp outside, there's absolutely no reason for it to be too cold to run properly.
> I'd call Masterbuilt and talk to them.
> Gary




Exactly!
Make notes of everything it's doing right & wrong, and give them a call.

Like MES Temp reading -vs- Maverick's real Temp reading.

Where it's set to turn off & where it actually shuts off.

Stuff like that.

Bear


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 3, 2019)

OK.  Thanks.  2 hour later and now it 250.  Now just need to decide to foil or not.  I was going to try no foil this time on ribs.


----------



## Murray (Feb 3, 2019)

Brian Trommater said:


> I in north Texas.  Temp about 65.  Where is sensor?.  I watched temp.  Was set at 275.  Temp got to 300 and red light still on.  I think that meant heater did not turn off. Turned off and back on and set to 250



Had the exact same issue, only once thank goodness. I didn’t get an error message since I panicked and unplugged the MES 30. It was @ 287F, red light on and temperatures climbing. Plugged the smoker in and haven’t had any issues since. My theory is some of the smoke/condensation snuck in between the top and control panel and got into the plugs confusing the control panel. The vent and control panel in my smoker are millimeters apart. To alert me of this over temperature fault I purchased a TP-8 and set the high temperature alarm 25F above my smoking temperature. If it screws up again I’ll get warning that I’m about to have a meltdown.


----------



## PAS (Feb 3, 2019)

Maybe throw a short stack on the vent for the rear control panel models.  Soup can blah blah.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 3, 2019)

I ended up setting at 250.  After several hours running finally about right.  Decided no foil.  5.5 hours now and they at 180.  Should be long now.  My 30 is dead on from the beginning but the channel type pellet smoker hard to find room for.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 3, 2019)

Brian Trommater said:


> I ended up setting at 250.  After several hours running finally about right.  Decided no foil.  5.5 hours now and they at 180.  Should be long now.  My 30 is dead on from the beginning but the channel type pellet smoker hard to find room for.



Which generation do you have?
Gen #1, the tray goes on the support rods in the bottom, to the left of the chip burner.
I'm not sure which one is the 140S. If that's the one with the Gen #2.5 interior, I'd put the tray on the right end of the bottom rack, just above the chip dumper. Then you can pull the dumper out a couple inches for more air flow.

Got a picture of yours (Inside & Outside)?

Bear


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 4, 2019)

The temp got more correct the longer it ran.  After 7 hours finally gave up on ribs.  They where to tough to eat.  May try to save them in my pressure cooker today.  I will go back to foiling.  I am about to give up on electric and just go back to my wsm.  What little I ate of the ribs did not have much smoke.  Used lumber jack hickory.  The wsm is a great smoker and I don't know why I am messing around with electric.  I do like my toys though.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 4, 2019)

Brian Trommater said:


> The temp got more correct the longer it ran.  After 7 hours finally gave up on ribs.  They where to tough to eat.  May try to save them in my pressure cooker today.  I will go back to foiling.  I am about to give up on electric and just go back to my wsm.  What little I ate of the ribs did not have much smoke.  Used lumber jack hickory.  The wsm is a great smoker and I don't know why I am messing around with electric.  I do like my toys though.



Once you get your MES heating properly, Ribs are easy to do in an MES (Electric Smoker).

Here's one of Each, Step by Step:
*Pork Spare Ribs*
*Baby Back Ribs*

Bear


----------

